# arca swiss help please.



## risc32 (May 6, 2013)

So it looks like i'm in the market for some Arca style QR plates. Problem is I don't know what i need, and they have no website. What would work well for a Canon 300mm 2.8, 5d, and 5dmk3? From reading another thread about straps that I can't even find right now, i found http://www.adorama.com/KIRQRC1.html. It looks like Neuro uses these, and if they are good enough for him and his heavy gear, they should work well for me.

thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

Look for plates and L-brackets from Really Right Stuff

http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=BodyCanon&key=cat
http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=LensCanon&key=cat

Or from Wimberley or Kirk (RRS is sold only direct, the others through B&H). I have both Winberley and RRS lens plates (both are excellent), and an RRS L-bracket. The RRS camera plates and L-brackets are custom fit for the body. Wimberley has a decent universal plate (P-5), but for L-brackets (which are great), a custom one is best. 

Yes, that's the clamp I use on my Blackrapid straps.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

The clamp you referenced is not appropriate for a big heavy lens. 

For the 300mm f/2.8, I'd use the replacement foot and a side mount head on a heavy duty tripod.

You can easily spend 2K and more getting the optimal setup for the lens.

Here is a idea for a lens plate from Kirk, replace the foot of the tripod mount.

http://www.kirkphoto.com/Replacement_Foot_for_Canon_300mm_f_2.8_IS_II_USM.html

And a side mount head

http://www.kirkphoto.com/KC-1_King_Cobra.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The clamp you referenced is not appropriate for a big heavy lens.



On a tripod/monopod, no. The RRS clamp on my gimbal has an 80mm (3.1") jaw. But the 1" clamp works fine 'upside down' to suspend my 600/4 from a BR strap.


----------



## risc32 (May 7, 2013)

Thank you both. My cc is hurting a bit now due to all the items i ended up needing(and talking myself into), but i think it'll be a big help with things. You see, there were times that due to time constraints i wasn't doing some things i would otherwise due with remote cameras and tripods. I think with these mods I'll be able to do more, quickly. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2013)

So you're gonna keep us in suspense and not even list what you bought?


----------



## brett b (May 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Look for plates and L-brackets from Really Right Stuff
> 
> http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=BodyCanon&key=cat
> http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=LensCanon&key=cat



+1
Honestly, I don't know how Arca-Swiss survives. I was looking for their website a month or two ago when I found out it doesn't exist. I suppose they must be a private company that doesn't prioritize revenues & profits.


----------



## infared (May 7, 2013)

I put the custom-fit Kirk plates on my 5DIII and the bracket on my 70-200mm 2.8L IS II. I liked them so much I got custom-fit plates for both my micro 4/3 cameras too. Arca-Swiss "type" setup is the best way to go. (Not necessarily Arca-Swiss actual brand product.)


----------



## pensive tomato (May 7, 2013)

brett b said:


> Honestly, I don't know how Arca-Swiss survives. I was looking for their website a month or two ago when I found out it doesn't exist. I suppose they must be a private company that doesn't prioritize revenues & profits.



In case anybody is curious, here's their website:

http://www.arca-swiss-magasin.com

The website is in French, as I understand that Arca-Swiss is still a small family-owned company located in France. The website does have some useful PDFs in English and German.

I too really like their system, own their wonderful Monoball Z1, but I find their new smaller plates weird (they also don't produce custom SLR plates, their original business is MF and LF cameras). As pointed out, for plates RRS, Kirk, or Wimberley are better options.


----------



## photo212 (May 7, 2013)

risc32 said:


> So it looks like i'm in the market for some Arca style QR plates. Problem is I don't know what i need, and they have no website. What would work well for a Canon 300mm 2.8, 5d, and 5dmk3? From reading another thread about straps that I can't even find right now, i found http://www.adorama.com/KIRQRC1.html. It looks like Neuro uses these, and if they are good enough for him and his heavy gear, they should work well for me.
> 
> thanks!


You ask about plates, but then you link to a clamp. Color me confused.

http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-main.cfm for lenses
http://www.tripodhead.com/products/camera-body-main.cfm for camera bodies (not recommended for a camera body holding a 300mm f/2.8L IS).
http://www.tripodhead.com/products/qr-clamps-main.cfm for clamps, I prefer the longer ones for more flexibility in finding he center of gravity with and without a battery grip or a teleconverter


----------



## risc32 (May 8, 2013)

I guess could have explained a bit, but I figured i wouldn't bore everyone. but, since you asked for it...

when on a shooting job I usually wear a holdfast gear "moneymaker". it's a double camera strap over the shoulder thing that connects to the camera via the tripod mount. I love it, but i also use a tripod. If i put arca plates on my cameras and then attach that kirk 1inch arca clamp to my "moneymaker", I should then be able to detach my cameras from my person and slap them on an acra ready tripod. Hopefully this should be able to be done rather quickly. As a bonus i can finally put some locktite on it all. Currently I have to unscrew a little bolt from my camera/long lens to mount it on a tripod, and loctite would make that more difficult. Although the screw that attaches to my cameras has never loosened, it just bothers me.

So i ended up going with some Really Right Stuff plates for my 5d, 5dmk3, and 300mm. Of course this all hinged on me having an Acra ready head, so I ordered an Induro BHL1 ballhead. The Really right stuff heads look great but they are a bit pricey. But, we'll see. I might go that route if the Induro fails to impress. I also ordered two of those 1inch Kirk plates. So I didn't really put too much of a ding on the card, it's just i really wasn't planning any of this, so it just feels silly to spend $300 bucks on this stuff. It's not like when you buy a lens that you've been researching for ages or something, but this should really make what i need to do easier.

Now if you guys are going to tell me "that head sucks, you should have looked at xyz", that's good to hear too. Adorama has a fantastic return policy.


----------



## infared (May 8, 2013)

That is the beauty of the Arca-Swiss set up...there are many choices. I mentioned above that I like the Kirk plates and I use Photo Clam ball heads on my two carbon fiber tripods...a Gitzo (light traveler) and a Feisol (more sturdy and larger)...I use these plates, heads and tripods for two camera systems, a FF Canon system and a micro four thirds. MY longest, largest lens is my Canon 70-200mm f/2.8LII w/1.4 Ext.... 
So the beauty of Arca-Swiss is that I made choices for the camera set-ups that I have and the way that I us them.. Lightweight, Price and portability were my top criteria for choosing my tripods, plates and heads. Since I do not have any really heavy long telephoto lenses..my gear could be (IMHO) lighter weight and less expensive than a photographer using bigger, longer lenses. I could spend $400-$500 on a tripod (not $1200)..I have found my equipment to be very fluid (does not get I the way of me creating photos, it facilitate it.). Trust me...every time I am around photographers with non-Arca gear...I watch them struggle and fumble and I am glad that I spent the extra money that I did in my Arca-Swiss set-up. For me their is no other choice!


----------



## jasonsim (May 8, 2013)

I also used to use the Krik 1'' clamp on the end of my Black Rapid strap. But now I use a Acratech Swift Clamp that has a built in loop for the Blank Rapid strap to hook into. Plus it's quick release. 

http://acratech.net/product.php?productid=86

As others have said, you will love the Arca Swiss system of plates and clamps etc. The RRS brand is probably the most comprehensive of them all and they make super stuff with wonderful aesthetics. I use a mix of Kirk and RRS plates and replacement feet. Ball heads are RRS BH-55 and BH-40 with the screw type clamps. Wimberly full gimbal with the RRS cradle with the quick release. Gitzo 4 Series systematic carbon fiber tripod for the heavy stuff with an RRS universal leveling platform. Gitzo 2 series explorer and a center column basalt series tripod for the smaller stuff. RRS monopod with the RRS monopod head (this doubles as a self-defense weapon; it's that big and sturdy).

Best of luck with your selections. Cool thing is that the Arca Swiss compatible stuff from the major players works will together; in most combinations.


----------



## jonathan7007 (May 8, 2013)

I just switched from Manfrotto RC4 and RC2 quick release plates to Arca-Swiss (AS) clamps and rails/plates. I decided I needed to try panoramas with the lens shifted back to the nodal point so that was the impetus for the wholesale change. In my case I liked my Manfrotto 410 geared head and there were no obvious (better for about the same money) AS system alternatives. I also have and like OK a Manfrotto 322 side grip ball head.

So I ended up getting retrofit pieces machined and sold by Hejnar Photo: www.hejnarphotostore.com partly because he was available for advice on some of the bottom or foot plate choices. The owner is a photographer, too. Seemed to offer common-sense advice. Among his line are AS base clamp pieces machined to bolt right on the core castings of my two Manfrotto heads retaining the height and solidity.

I regret that I didn't start out in this system so have to sell my Manfrotto plates and the Manfrotto L-bracket (based on the better RC-4 plate) but I will benefit in future fast-moving shoots calling for the tripod to shift constantly.


----------

